# Geckos and other reptiles



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Whos got them?? This thread will to be show off your reptiles. We wanna know what you got and how to take care of them.

I have a unsexed yet Bibrons gecko. I got it yesterday, It is in a exo terra 18x18x18 cage. Got a 75w daytime bulb for it and lots to climb on. I have a cork log for it to hide in and sleep. Water dish and food dish as well. It has a few live plants in there for it drink off and hide in as well. Substrate is plantion soil. Here are a few pics:


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got a male Electric Blue Day Gecko. 
He's in a large planted vivarium and too fast and small to get picture of.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I have two Bearded Dragons, still Juvenile/Sub-Adult. Tiger and Quark. My girlfriend has two crested geckos, still babies :bigsmile: I will be moving my dragons out of their enclosure soon into a bigger one and planning to turn the ExoTerra into a Dart Frog Viv. Luckily my mom actually likes (loves) the beardies so I am allowed to move them outside of my area of allowed pet activities.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

We have an (approximately) 10 year old Leopard Gecko


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have several tortoises, including shared ownership of a breeding group of Hermanns we ordered and had shipped from back East.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> I will be moving my dragons out of their enclosure soon into a bigger one and planning to turn the ExoTerra into a Dart Frog Viv.


Dart frogs are great. Check out the Canadart forum if you haven't already.


----------

